# New Dac on my Pc



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

just for giggles i bought a dac at radio shack today.

dac

turns out to be decent.sounds way better than one of these.its truly a night and day difference.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

here is a pic of the chip in it.cirrus logic 8416.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

If you really wanted to go nuts, you could try one of these:

http://www.audioresearch.com/DAC8.html

I used to have an older Aragon D2A MKII that I fed with the PC's optical connector, mp3s never sounded so good :rofl:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

no mp3's on this system,and never will be.wav uncompressed lossless cd rips only here.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking into some dacs for my HTPC... I only use lossy Flac files for play back using j River or foobar...


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im not saying this is a high end dac or anything.however it is far better than any pc specific sound card ive heard to date.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

check this one out. my friend picked one up and he said it is really nice.

http://www.jdslabs.com/storecat.php?fetchcat=5


----------

